

Early Access! New Intro to Ember.js Online Class - michelletaute
https://teamgaslight.com/training/courses/14-early-access-new-introduction-to-emberjs

======
johnatwork
I'll probably subscribe if my work decides on Ember.js. The fact that Tom Dale
is one of the instructor is a big sell for me.

